# wood native to Korea?  Source?



## patsfan (Apr 17, 2005)

I am looking to make a pen for someone special and am looking for a wood native to Korea and a source for same.

Any suggestions?

TIA,

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 17, 2005)

The forests in Korea are largely pine, poplar, spruce and oak.  There is virtually no exportation of their woods as they are net importers.  since they consume more wood for heating than they produce.  There are other Asian and Southeast Asian trees which are availble, but Korea seems to be largely out of the mix of rare and unusual woods.


----------



## patsfan (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks Lou.  Kinda what I was afraid of.

Mike


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Apr 18, 2005)

Do a search on ebay for Korea and wood.  You should find some furniture there.  Some descriptions mention the wood used.  I have found reference to Elm and Tree of Heaven (Palwinia).

I also found this guy:

http://www.wpskorea.org/member/yoon.htm

His photo looks like a friendly guy and I wouldn't hesitate to contact him through his email address and tell him what you are looking for and why you want it.  Perhaps he will guide you to someone who can send you a chunk of wood.  Perhaps put a picture pen or two with your email to him.  That will give him an idea of what you are looking for and be sure and mention how small the pieces of wood you want are.  He may just take it on as an interesting project and you could send him a pen for the help.  Just a thought. I'd do it in a hearbeat.

I also found this web site:

http://www.geocities.com/roman.jost/IntroductiontoKoreanFurniture.htm

Has good information about what woods are used in woodworking and furniture.  Mentions Persimmon, now that would be interesting to get a hold of, some Korean Persimmon Wood.

I just think you could flop around and find someone to send you a couple of sticks of some interesting wood.  How about trying to contact someone in our military in South Korea.  There is bound to be some woodworkers that are in the military over there.  You could track them down some way.

Go for it!


----------



## patsfan (Apr 18, 2005)

Thank you.  I will try to track down some zelkova.

Mike


----------



## Rudy Vey (Apr 18, 2005)

What about some laminated chop sticks....

just kidding....


----------

